# Paddy's Day BFT Redemption



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Got out in the gulf a couple hours before sunrise this morning to take advantage of the good weather and calm surf. Planned on doing some bottom fishing and trolling around with my Cobia jig, hoping I might luck up.

Landed a couple of grouper (28 and 25 inch) before sunup and then the bait started popping. My buddy Brandon Denney (Brandon's Hobie) was fishing not far away and hollered that he saw some black fin crashing on top. 

A leprechaun must have been in my yak cause I had just rerigged and put on a small cigar minnow fresh off the sabiki. I had my Cobia jig out already getting ready to troll around, so I let out my live bait and pedaled toward Brandon. As I get about 150 feet behind him my live bait rod starts screaming. I battled with clearing the cobia line that was out while keeping the BFT in front of me and tight. 

Finally got it under control and wore him down after several blistering runs. Must have double checked the drag about 10 times during the fight and had him in the death spiral for (what seemed) an eternity before I gaffed him aboard. I was freaked that I would loose him boatside and not get a pic or get him in the boat. That happened to me last year with a smaller one. Bled him right away and pedaled back in to put him on ice (in my brand new fish bag from the Outcast sale) after a few pictures. 

Headed back out to try my luck again and as I was heading out a cobia hit my jig with duster and white tail. Unfortunately I used all my luck up on the BFT. He stayed on a pretty good while, but my drag was set way loose when he hit and I guess by the time I gained my senses and figured out what was going on he shook the hook loose. Brandon told me I probably didn't ever get a good hook set. Live and learn...but I'm not complaining. Having a little tuna tonight to celebrate.

Big thanks to Brandon for giving me the heads up on the BFT and taking an excellent photo!


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice catch!!! Sorry about losing the cobia...


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

:notworthy:wow mark that is just awsome!!!:notworthy:


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice tuna!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice where did u launch it bet that was fun!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

VERY nice, man that water looks sssmmmooootttthhhhhhh


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job mark!...that'll work...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very cool report. Congrats on the tuny


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Wow congrats on a great day!!!!


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

Great pics, you had a awesome day


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice tuna!:thumbsup:


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Dude!!!


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the great report.
How close in do the BFT come? I would have never thought you could catch them out of a yak. How far out about was that if you don't mind me asking?
Nice pics


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Mark, Congrats on getting him in - and those Grouper aren't too shabby either!

Cheers - 
Stressless


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry duplicate post.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats on a great fish. The missed fish are what keeps you coming back for more.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice fish!
Were you fishing off pensacola or destin?
Did you see the cobia?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. Now that is an awesome day. I hope when brandon leaves he doesn't take all the fish with him. You and him have been slaying them lately.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Great job on the BFT. Nice gags as well.


----------

